# Rockville, MD - #A334154 Red Male



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

109 - ID#A334154

I am an unaltered male, red German Shepherd Dog and Chow Chow.

The shelter staff think I am about 2 years and 7 months old.

I have been at the shelter since Sep 21, 2009. 
This information is less than 1 hour old. 

For more information about this animal, call:
Montgomery County Animal Control & Humane Society at (240) 773-5960
Ask for information about animal ID number A334154 








[/img] 

Looks pb to me

http://www.petharbor.com/detail.asp?sear...4&LOCATION=MONT


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## sravictor (Mar 17, 2008)

How strikingly different!


----------



## djmcmullan (Jan 28, 2008)

Except for color, looks all gsd to me.


----------



## sravictor (Mar 17, 2008)

I am stunned by this looker!


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

probably a mix


----------



## sravictor (Mar 17, 2008)

bumping the handsome guy


----------



## sravictor (Mar 17, 2008)

Bump for big red!


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

no longer listed


----------

